
Indian billionaire announces phone with unlimited data&calls almost for free - vincengomes
http://indianexpress.com/article/technology/mobile-tabs/reliance-jio-jiophone-ril-ambani-top-points-4g-lte-feature-phone-4760621/
======
vincengomes
Security deposit: 23$ (Approx)

Monthly charges: 2.5$ (Approx)

Phone is a feature phone with inbuilt Apps

